# Phân phối + thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp cho nhà xưởng chuyên nghiệp nhất



## truchailongvan (21/1/21)

*Đại lý chuyên bán máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp cho nhà xưởng*

_Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp,_ với sự mạnh mẽ trong phong cách làm mát, song hành với cả chất lượng bền bỉ cùng thiết kế đầy vẻ uy lực chính là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của chủ đầu tư cho vị trí máy lạnh cho công ty sản xuất của họ.

_Về máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp_ thổi trực tiếp, hiện nay, ở Hải Long Vân đang phân phối 4 model chính:
 - FVGR05NV1 5.0Hp 59.800.000đ.
- FVGR06NV1 6.0HP 67.700.000đ
- FVGR08NV1 8.0hp 81.900.000đ
- FVGR10NV1 10hp 82.200.000đ

***Lưu ý: Giá trên đây chỉ là tham khảo, giá sẽ còn thay đổi tùy theo từng thời điểm, cho nên, ngay khi bạn nhận được bảng giá này, hãy nhanh nhanh chụp lại màn hình và gửi vào Zalo số 0901 329 411 (Ms My) để nhận về những ưu đãi cực khủng từ giá máy nhé! Chắc chắn chúng tôi sẽ giảm giá cho bạn từ 100.000 – 200.000đ/bộ đấy!

++Xem thêm: *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*






_Hình ảnh thực tế dàn lạnh máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin Packaged thổi trực tiếp_

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp** liệu có phải là lựa chọn duy nhất cho chủ nhà xưởng?*

Thật ra, có rất nhiều sự lựa chọn cho vị trí máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng, có thể kể đến như: máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió, máy lạnh âm trần,… tuy nhiên, cách lắp đặt cũng như chi phí và khả năng làm mát của 2 dòng đó lại không được đánh giá cao như máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp
Cho nên, máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp lại là sự lựa chọn duy nhất và được người ta ưu tiên mỗi khi nhắc đến giải pháp làm mát cho khoảng không gian rộng lớn như vậy.  Lý do là vì:

Thiết kế giống như một chiếc tủ đặt sàn nhưng lại có khả năng làm mát nhanh và lạnh nhất trong các dòng.
Hướng thổi của máy chỉ có một, nhưng khả năng đảo gió linh hoạt và thổi xa đến 20 mét, cho nên, không gian sẽ được làm mát toàn vẹn.
Lắp đặt, bảo trì hay vệ sinh cũng rất dễ dàng, không cần dàn giáo leo lên leo xuống bất tiện.
Máy lạnh cũng có phát ra tiếng ồn do đây là dòng công nghiệp, tuy nhiên sẽ không gây quá nhiều khó chịu đến người dùng.
Lốc máy sử dụng thường là loại lốc piston nên tính ổn định của máy lạnh tủ đứng cao, ít bị hư hỏng lặt vặt.
Khả năng chịu tải cao, hoạt động bền bỉ mà ít khi xảy ra sự cố, sai sót.
 






*ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CHO NHÀ XƯỞNG  GIÁ CỰC RẺ LÀ ĐÂU?*

Chẳng cần phải mất thêm thời gian mà lướt web vô bổ nữa, vì Hải Long Vân chính là đơn vị mà bạn cần tìm cho công cuộc đầu tư hệ thống _máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp_ cho nhà xưởng với giá cực rẻ mà chất lượng lại cực đỉnh và vô cùng chất lượng đây.
Có thể nói, chúng tôi hoàn toàn tự tin trong việc đề cử chính mình cho bạn và cam kết, thành quả trả về cho bạn chắc chắn sẽ còn tuyệt vời hơn chữ “hoàn hảo”. 







*LỜI KẾT.*

Lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng vừa tiết kiệm chi phí vừa làm mát tốt nhất cho không gian thì hãy liên hệ ngay Hải Long Vân để được tư vấn, hỗ trợ chu đáo hơn và Hải Long Vân hy vọng rằng bài viết này là đủ để bạn có thể quyết định ngay được _máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp_ chính là lựa chọn tốt nhất cho công ty sản xuất của bạn nhé!

Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng) để chúng tôi kịp thời giải đáp những thắc mắc, những vấn đề của bạn và không gian, để từ đó tìm ra một giải pháp tốt nhất vẹn cả đôi đường.

Link bài viết: *https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/cong-suat/10-ngua-10-hp/57*


----------

